# Sulpher lime dip



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm doing sq ivermectin and sulphur lime dip for possible mites. This stuff is NASTY! It's bright yellow, smells like a rotten egg (I know, duh, its sulphur) and of course the goat hates it, struggles and shakes it all over me and my bathroom. I tried to keep it out of her eyes but I had to get her face and of course she was going bonkers. Now I have to keep her in my bathtub until she dries. Yuck! And this is only the first of at least three dips. 
No real question, I guess, just a vent. Thanks!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, looks like one unhappy goat.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep  she resigned herself pretty quickly, but there was some screaming in the beginning! Hopefully it fixes her skin problems and is all worth it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Now that she's wet, though, I can see that the skin on her legs is really flaky with the fur starting to look a little patchy, too. I couldn't see that under all her fuzz. I at least feel like this aggressive treatment is the right choice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you know about NuStock Cream? It is probably less expensive to treat a goat with sulfur in the tub vs using NuStock. However...just thought I'd mention this. I didn't know about this stuff until recently and it is fantastic!!! I too had a boy with bad bad mites. It is a cream that squeezes out of a big tube and has: sulfur, mineral oil and pine oil as ingredients. It is fantastic for mites and skin issues. I'd highly recommend it to having to deal with a goat in the tub. =) I am no pro regarding knowing about everything goat...but this is my two cents what has seemed to work well for us.

Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should help. You may have to do it again. If I recall correctly we did it every 10 days for 3 times with some alpacas that had a bad case of mites. They were rescues and just a mess. Thank goodness this was in the summer so we could just soak them down and let them dry in the sun.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience! It helps to hear that it worked for someone. I'll plan on repeating it at least twice. Thankfully she's small enough to manage inside, but I sure wish it was warm enough to do it outside!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor baby  I totally understand. I think we are dealing with leg mites on 2 does. Didn't realize how bad they'd gotten until I saw some blood on one doe behind the knee, and then checked her out when I trimmed feet that day. Her legs were nothing but dry/scabby messes <so was the other doe> Because of all the hair it's hard to see 

We are using Nu-Stock. The one doe had this last year, and within 2-3 treatments and her legs healed up very quickly. It might be easier to use than the dip


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! I looked at nu-stock online and may order some. It sounds like it would be great for the small patches around her nose. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thevdip does stink. Used it a lot at vet clinic. It seemed like the smell just clung to my hair/clothes. But it worked. Trying doing a cat every week


----------

